# After the Splenectomy?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Miss Lucy has been feeling poorly for a few weeks. On our off leash trails walks and runs with the bike, she has gotten slower and slower. She’s 7, so I chalked it up to age. Then she got picky with her food, so we thought maybe she had an obstruction. 4 vets and 3 weeks of trying to figure things out, the vets were all in agreement that she had a bowel obstruction, even though nothing could be seen on the x-rays. So we had bowel obstruction surgery last Thursday. During surgery the vet called to say that there was no obstructed bowel, it was an enlarged spleen with multiple tumors. We opted for the removal of her spleen since she was opened up anyway. Later we brought her home that day. The first evening/night was rough, she was not only out of it, but on death’s door step. We kicked ourselves for not asking to have her euthanized on the table then. The following morning, she was no farther along and we spent the day with her trying to get her to eat small bits of bread, cheese, tuna, whatever we could think of. Dog treats and peanut butter was about all she would eat. We called the vet late that afternoon and discussed euthanasia again. Vet said we wouldn’t have the results back on the tumors for 3 to 5 days. If they came over the weekend, the vet said she would email them right away to us. She asked that we keep going with her over night and see how she does the following morning. She really wanted us to wait to euthanize one more day.
So we waited again. This morning, which means she has made it through 2 nights, she was much better. Not completely her old self, but definitely a lot perkier. Really hungry and very interested in everything around her. She’s convinced now that dog treats are all she should be eating now and dog food is for other dogs. Princess Lucy is definitely feeling much better. We took her on a walk in the park. She actually pulled a little bit on the leash and trotted when we turned her loose. 
She’s on 300 mg gabapentin 3 times a day. 75 mg of rimadyl 2 times a day.

This is the first dog we’ve had a splenectomy on. We know if she has cancer her time is very limited. If she doesn’t have cancer, that’s the wild card. What will the future hold? Does anyone have any words of wisdom on what to expect after a splenectomy?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stacey - I'm queasy and sorry to read this. Of course I'm thinking of my Bertie because he and Lucy are the same age. 

Can you reach out to @hotel4dogs - I know she had a boy survive and thrive after a splenectomy. I don't think he had spleen cancer, but it is worth reaching out to her.

My take is if this were my Bertie - I would do the splenectomy in a heartbeat. At 7, the chance of survival is a little higher than if this happened with an old dog. It is a good sign that she's feeling better today.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My Luke had a splenectomy. He was almost nine when it was done. He did fine and was swimming in ten days. I bought him one of the Suiticals surgery suits - like a onesie for a baby -- so he didn't need a cone. I see you've worked that out on your own. Sweet baby. I'm glad Lucy is feeling better. It takes a minute to get over a major surgery like that, so I like the advice your vet gave you. I think the Gabapentin helps them not to mess with the incision since they are not feeling a lot of discomfort while on it. I backed Luke's off as time went on because I thought it kept him a bit disoriented and his incision was healing. (I ran this by the doctor before I did. They are not supposed to be immediately taken off. It should be gradual.)

Sadly, Luke did end up having a very aggressive cancer. We opted for chemo and he lived four more months. I wanted to make sure he didn't suffer, so we kept an eye on how he did. He kept eating, drinking, playing and swimming with no bad side effects. We had one infection moment, but that was because he cut his leg and they are much more prone to infection while on a steroid. They are usually given steroids with the chemo. I found Luke to be much less affected by dexamethasone than by prednisone (always incontinence for Luke.) Luckily, I knew this in advance so we didn't try prednisone at all. 

From what I read, dogs can do fine without a spleen. I'm hoping your Lucy does not have cancer. If she does, cancers vary greatly as do survival times. Prayers for the best outcome.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If this is cancer and Lucy dies, she will be our 3rd golden to die at 7 years of age. The other 2 died at 11 and 13. But 3 dogs at 7 years old is kind of hard to take. One died of a neurological problem (never had a final diagnosis), and one died of nasal cancer. The other 2 of old age.

We didn’t go into this thinking it was her spleen. 4 vets said her stomach was impacted with grass or something that wasn’t showing up on the x-rays. I should have listened to the 5th vet, the radiologist, that said it was her spleen. 

If she does have cancer and she dies, it will be really hard on Riot, he’s never been an only dog before. He’s into being in a group, he’s not an independent dog.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Stacey, I am so sorry, hope Lucy recovers and you have more time with her. No words of wisdom just sending good vibes and hugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this news.
My Toby had his spleen out at about 8 years old. In about a week he was pretty well back to normal.
We were incredibly fortunate that his was benign. He lived almost 6 more great years.
Do be aware that the spleen is a huge part of the immune system, and they can have effects from having it removed. Toby had chronic demodex mange after the splenectomy, the vet felt it was probably due to the supressed immune system.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Stacey,
Praying the tumors were benign and Lucy will recover well from the surgery. 7 is too young 

Jules


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

My good hopes and prayers are with you. I know how tough this can be. Give Lucy big hugs and loves.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy is definitely feeling good and bad at times. I think the spleen really was hard on her stomach. It seems that she can only eat very small meals. Luckily I had gotten a deal on steaks last month at Costco and BBQd them and froze them. So she’s living on those now. Plus peanut butter sandwiches, which are great for hiding her pills.

Today I took my bag of frozen pigeons out of the freezer. I took her to park and tossed the pigeons in various places. She loved hunting up the dead birds. She did not want to give them up! Last bird she was determined and I let her keep it all the way home. I would imagine if it wasn’t frozen, she would have eaten it, like she does any bird given the opportunity. It was good to see her so happy with her birds. She is the best little hunting dog anyone would want. If she was feeling better I would get her out for some grouse hunting. 

And now we wait for the test results. Should be today, Monday or Tuesday. Hoping of course for benign.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Lucy is feeling better, hope the results come back good. I was afraid to read your update, scrolling down slowly. Just don't know why... some dogs are not yours but you just love them. All the best to sweet Lucy!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I know I previously posted the story here, but it's been a while...my 1st golden had an emergency splenectomy (bleeding spleen) at age 12. The spleen was benign! He went on to live another 2.5 years and likely died from something unrelated. He DID get pancreatitis as a rare complication of surgery. THAT was actually the roughest part, but we got him through that, too. Hugs and hoping you have the same good luck we did!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I had a dog (King) who had a ruptured spleen at 7 years old, rush to the vet who opened his surgery at 6a during a blizzard (King not eating = medical emergency, King swaying in the snow = medical emergency)


It was his spleen and he nearly bled out.


His spleen was removed and within a few days, I had a difficult time keeping him quiet. His results came in in about a week -- BENIGN.


After a few more weeks all restrictions were removed and he was back to hiking and playing and feeling great. The loss of his spleen had no negative impact and he died at 14 1/2 due to liver cancer (possibly hemangio)



If the results come back as benign, you will hopefully have your bouncy happy dog back for a long life, Good luck.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Princess Lucy made it through another night. Last night she didn’t even want to come into the bedroom like she had been on the previous nights after the surgery. She’s back to sleeping in the living room with Riot. She was bright eyed this morning. And ran out the door to get the newspaper. I swear we just get the paper to keep the dogs amused. She ate her pills without coxing or coating them in cream cheese. So far so good. No email from the vet yet with test results. 

Last night we went for one last walk before going to bed. Even last night she walked very slowly and hung her head. So this morning to see her so much more energized, is pretty incredible.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Princess Lucy made it through another night. Last night she didn’t even want to come into the bedroom like she had been on the previous nights after the surgery. She’s back to sleeping in the living room with Riot. She was bright eyed this morning. And ran out the door to get the newspaper. I swear we just get the paper to keep the dogs amused. She ate her pills without coxing or coating them in cream cheese. So far so good. No email from the vet yet with test results.
> 
> Last night we went for one last walk before going to bed. Even last night she walked very slowly and hung her head. So this morning to see her so much more energized, is pretty incredible.


Wonderful. I sure hope it isn't cancer and I'm glad Lucy is feeling better.

The newspaper comment made me smile. My Luke loved getting the paper for us. He was such a proud paper delivery dog.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow..what a great update! I'm glad Lucy is doing so much better this morning . Getting good news from the vet would be icing on the cake. My postive thoughts are with you and Lucy


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We are still waiting for the test results. It’s 3-5 business days. Last Thursday the spleen was flown to the states. So Friday is day 1, Monday day 2, Tuesday (today) day 3, Wednesday day 4, then closed for the long holiday weekend. So next Monday is day 5. Sigh, I had no idea it could take this long for the results. 

Today Lucy has her normal appetite back and willing to eat regular dog food. She’s still very sore. She is heeling well. The surgery stitches look very nice. We’re getting out for off leash walks in the woods. She stays close, but no longer walks behind me, instead she’s now out in front. 

I really hope it’s not cancer. But if it is, she’s lived a very good life in Alaska.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Got the answer this morning. Histiocytic sarcoma. It's similar to hermagio sarcoma in that it is all over the body. The results are the same. 



I think the cancer actually started in her lungs. I've been hearing a little low cough every once in awhile for a few months. I thought it was kennel cough at one point, but she never developed any other symptoms. Since it was found in her spleen, I'd say it has spread throughout her body. Which means it's only a matter of weeks to months before she is gone. At most 3-4 months. We've decided on palliative care, gabapentin and tramadol. We have a large supply after our last golden that died a couple of years ago. 



I'm going to continue on in training for tracking with her amazing nose. I'll still have her out flushing birds. I've got some frozen pigeons I've been saving. She will love life as long as she can. 



Wiseman Wildfire Grayling Fish On CD RA JH SHU WC


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Great that you are keeping her engaged in what she loves to do. I am so very sorry for what you are dealing with. It never gets easier.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sending hugs - my dog outlived the predictions. Yours might too. Every day is a gift.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to see this. Hugs to you all.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Got the answer this morning. Histiocytic sarcoma. It's similar to hermagio sarcoma in that it is all over the body. The results are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry. That's what my Luke had. His was malignant macrophagic histiocytosis. The cancer destroyed his red blood cells. They think it originated in his spleen. It was removed and with chemo he lived four months -- about 3.5 good -- none really bad. He swam. He went on vacation in the mountains. By the end of his four months, it had migrated to his liver, and probably other places. He never coughed, although I knew it could possibly get into his lungs. In the end, he just grew more lethargic and only in the last few days. He had steak and ice cream his last day. He passed on peacefully.

It was extremely hard to go through. I think any decision is a good decision and I hope your sweet Lucy lives longer via palliative care. As long as she enjoys her days, that's what matters.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry Stacey. I wish for comfort and no pain for her.

Jules


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry you got that horrible news. I'm happy to read that you're going to continue doing the things she loves to do. Enjoy and savor every moment with her...it'll be good for both of you. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry that you received this diagnosis for sweet Lucy. Sounds like you are going to make sure she LIVES every one of her remaining days. HUGS for you and CUDDLES for Lucy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear this about your Lucy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Lucy's diagnosis


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this ?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet girl. Hugs.....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here’s an update on Miss Lucy. The surgery was Nov 21. For the week afterwards, she moved very little and was pretty miserable. Every day we would discuss whether it was time or not. The vet encouraged us to wait it out. A week after surgery we started to see little improvements. 2 weeks after surgery we had the stitches taken out. We reduced her to 2 @ 300 mg gabapentin a day. Each week she has steadily improved. Now on off leash walks she’s back out in front most of the walk. With the bikes on the trails she’s running most of the way. I’d say now after 3-4 weeks, you can barely tell she has cancer. I took her out and set a few chukar for her. She flushed one and was not happy when it got away and I didn’t shoot it. The second birds she trapped and was so happy to have a live bird in her mouth. I keep leaving frozen pigeons around a field for her to find. She‘s so happy when she finds them. We still work on obedience and tracking. I guess we’ll just keep going like nothing happened. 

Each day is a gift, we know that. For now she is happy. The vet gives her weeks to months. We know that it isn’t that far off. But in the meantime we keep her close. She’s always gone to work with us every day. Riot knows she’s sick and only rough houses with her when she initiates. Bitey face today for the first time since the surgery. 

7 years is too young. I feel guilty looking for a puppy. But Riot will not do well living alone.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am glad you are having the opportunity to experience joyful times with her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Each day certainly is a gift, no better way spending them than doing what she loves to do most. 
I wish you many days to come.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Miss Lucy was put down yesterday. She is our 5th golden to be put down. The only thing that’s gotten easier about the process is knowing what signs to watch for when it was time. We decided the thousand mile stare would be our key, along with not wanting to eat kibble only treats. When she reached this point we knew she was having very little fun. She still wagged, she still grunted when we rubbed her ears and she still went on walks. But we knew it was time. This time we decided not to beat ourselves up trying to decide if we were right or wrong. Honestly there is no wrong. In the past we hated waited too long and the dog had been in agony. This time we made sure that she was ok and we went to the vet. We decided that once we made the decision we would be firm and not go back plans forth whether it was time. We just needed to just follow thru and not second guess ourselves. Miss Lucy will be missed. We had a great life together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry about Miss Lucy, run free sweetheart.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sad reading this. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for you loss of sweet Miss Lucy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. Run fast, Run free Miss Lucy -


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry; it's always so hard to let go. Hold tight to the no second guessing, you gave her a great life right up to the end. Give Riot an extra hug from me.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry Stacey and my condolences to you and your family. Such a hard decision to make.

Jules


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. I am late to this thread; I missed it somehow. I'm glad you got some time with your sweet girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I am so very sorry... I have loved the posts from you about Lucy. You gave her many joys....


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sad to read your update, but happy knowing that she had great days with you leading up to yesterday. You made your decision by priorizing HER needs first. I know how difficult that decision is.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stacey, I'm so sorry.  

I was hoping you'd have at least a few more months. Stinks.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Please take some comfort in that you gave her a great life. But you're right, seven is way too young. So unfair......


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Wish I had better words to offer but there are no words.


----------



## maryhill705 (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I am happy Lucy is getting better. My golden Abbey had her spleen out 3 days ago. waiting for results of the mass. She nearly bled to death and they did emergency surgery. Abbey doesn't seem interested in eating. I cooked her an egg and she ate that. I am wondering if she is constipated from the food they gave her. She did have a pea sized stool.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Lucy died (see post number 37 on this thread).

Maybe start your own thread with questions about your dog. I’m sorry you’re going through this with her.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

maryhill705 said:


> Hello everyone. I am happy Lucy is getting better. My golden Abbey had her spleen out 3 days ago. waiting for results of the mass. She nearly bled to death and they did emergency surgery. Abbey doesn't seem interested in eating. I cooked her an egg and she ate that. I am wondering if she is constipated from the food they gave her. She did have a pea sized stool.


Sorry to hear this about Abbey. My golden who had a splenectomy was not eating either, even though ER vet insisted he was before they sent him home. Once home, the dog who typically ate food within 30 seconds of it being set down was walking away from his bowl and leaving it there. Turned out it was pancreatitis, as a complication from surgery. I would make certain that is ruled out if the not eating continues. You can try rubbing something super yummy and smelly like ham, pepperoni, or steak around the bowl for added scent before putting the recommended diet to see if it might entice her to eat. B12 shots or Mirtazapine may also help, but if she's not eating very, very soon, I'd be back at the vet with her. Please let us know how she is doing!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

maryhill705 said:


> Hello everyone. I am happy Lucy is getting better. My golden Abbey had her spleen out 3 days ago. waiting for results of the mass. She nearly bled to death and they did emergency surgery. Abbey doesn't seem interested in eating. I cooked her an egg and she ate that. I am wondering if she is constipated from the food they gave her. She did have a pea sized stool.


Yes my Lucy did die. She lived for not quite 8 weeks. 
We got her to eat canned tuna and chicken broth and rice. Canned cat food went a long way. We had to continually change it up every couple of days so she would eat.
We didn't do B12, but have with other dogs, and have been successful.
With cancer, there is just no way to know what is right or wrong.
We did raw eggs too. Cooked eggs. Basically whatever we were eating that she seemed interested in.
We knew what kind of cancer she had and knew it was just a matter of weeks before she was gone, so we did what we could.


----------

